# The number of drywall screws in a 1 lb. box? I counted!



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

How many drywall screws are there in a 1 lb. box? If you are sheetrocking a room, you need to know.

I counted.

1 lb. box

#6 - 1 1/4" screws 250 (258)

#6 - 1 5/8" screws 200 (196)


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

too much free time ?? ,,,:wink2:


----------



## mark_kershner (Mar 11, 2017)

This link has a lot of data. https://www.jwlumber.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/GRFCAT_fastener_catalogrgma.pdf











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

LOL, don't drop any.
Double what you think you need and if no projects in the future, return the excess. 

My project list is never empty so I have lots of excess on my shelves and it often saves time and money.

Bud


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

The next question is: How many screws in a 5 lb box?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

dj3 said:


> The next question is: How many screws in a 5 lb box?


I'll get back to you on that.

Hmmmm.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

mark_kershner said:


> This link has a lot of data. https://www.jwlumber.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/GRFCAT_fastener_catalogrgma.pdf



The chart shows for 1 1/4" 258 and that's what I got, 258! Boy, they are good matching me!

For 1 5/8" 200, I got 196! Should I recount, or return the box and get another and count that one? 

Need I say more?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> The chart shows for 1 1/4" 258 and that's what I got, 258! Boy, they are good matching me!
> 
> For 1 5/8" 200, I got 196! Should I recount, or return the box and get another and count that one?
> 
> Need I say more?



If you return it in a huff and demand another box, and it has 205, are you writing a cheque?


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

My curiosity wonders, did you count one by one as you used them? Or dumped them onto the floor and counted them in the pile like RainMan?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

I gave the 2 boxes to my sister, who is currently a not working school nurse as I'm doing work on her Condo for her. I told her, if I have to do the counting, the work stops. She did the counting.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

The question begs to be asked:
Are you autistic?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I'll get back to you on that.


Perfect response to someone who starts to pick an argument with you or to an email that has sat unanswered for awhile and you want to go do something else.i


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jul 17, 2018)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I gave the 2 boxes to my sister, who is currently a not working school nurse as I'm doing work on her Condo for her. I told her, if I have to do the counting, the work stops. She did the counting.


we need a new forum section!
https://www.reddit.com/r/AmIthe*******/


yes, YTA!


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Where's "Rainman" when you need him. "246 screws in the box, yeah, 246."

:biggrin2::devil3::vs_laugh:







.
.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Good to know... :laughing:


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

JLawrence08648 said:


> How many drywall screws are there in a 1 lb. box? If you are sheetrocking a room, you need to know
> I counted.
> 1 lb. box
> #6 - 1 1/4" screws 250 (258)
> #6 - 1 5/8" screws 200 (196)


:devil3: But how many did you put in each sheet?


----------

